# Mdm - patient is doing dialysis



## aces78rp (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello fellow coder's,

I have a question about if a patient is doing dialysis and see the doctor for an office visit for several problems does is this concidered high risk in the MDM?


----------



## Jagadish (Jun 26, 2010)

No. It qualifies for Moderate risk. If the dialysis is done on an emergent basis for acute renal failure then it can qualify for High Risk.


----------

